
Facebook is secretly building LOL, a cringey teen meme hub - moonka
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/18/facebook-lol/
======
samstave
Is this a case at FB throwing money and resources at a problem as a hedge-bet
to keep capturing the young impressionable minds of the internet?

